# Sacramento @ Houston Game Thread (11/6)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*@* 

*Sacramento Kings (0-2) @ Houston Rockets (1-2)
Toyota Center, Saturday November 6, 2004
5:30pm PT, NBATV *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 


Kings 103
Rockets 95

Peja 29pts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings will win. Book it.

98-89


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

94-81

peja will have more then 20pts, cwebb double double and brad 6 asts


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 94-81
> 
> peja will have more then 20pts, cwebb double double and brad 6 asts


way to go out on a limb there....:uhoh:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

seeing as how Miller hasent put up 6 assists, Peja has scored 12 and 15 points, and Chris has one double-double, I think these are obvious predictions...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Rockets will be playing on a back-to-back. They won tonight (10/05) against the Grizzlies:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=241105029


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Unless Yao finally stays out of foul trouble and has a decent game, I can't see us winning this one with T-mac alone.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Unless Yao finally stays out of foul trouble and has a decent game, I can't see us winning this one with T-mac alone.


Is Yao still having problems with his hand??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Yao still having problems with his hand??


Not really, but the team's just having a lot of trouble running the offense with him, and with his more strength this season he's becoming even more foul-prone. He picks up a lot of offense fouls and touch fouls...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Not really, but the team's just having a lot of trouble running the offense with him, and with his more strength this season he's becoming even more foul-prone. He picks up a lot of offense fouls and touch fouls...


Hopefully they'll get better.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Rockets pull out game 1 of tha shark's visits to Toyota Center...

Rockets 101
Kings 92


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ailene Voisin: Let's hand it to Ostertag for his effort 



> HOUSTON - Greg Ostertag swears there are no sexy details to expose. There was only the darkness of night, the footstool near the bed, that one clumsy move, and the loud "pop" as his right hand braced his fall.
> 
> "Dumb," Ostertag recalled Friday, with a sheepish grin. "The dumbest thing of all is that I knew the footstool was there. I just couldn't get out of the way."
> 
> ...


Shots, defense are off the mark 



> HOUSTON - If Bobby Jackson had not said it into a microphone, it would have been hard to believe.
> 
> "My shots ain't falling," Jackson said following a long Friday afternoon practice in the Toyota Center, where the Kings meet the Houston Rockets tonight. "I've just got to stop shooting."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com Preview 



> HOUSTON (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings seek the first win of their young season when they travel to Houston and meet the Rockets on Saturday night at the Toyota Center.
> 
> A club that has won at least 55 games each of the last four seasons, the Kings opened with a pair of road losses against the Dallas Mavericks and the San Antonio Spurs. *They will need a win Saturday in the final leg of their season-opening Texas tour to avoid an 0-3 start for the first time since 1997.*
> 
> The two teams split a pair of exhibition games in China last month.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Kings 97
Rockets 93

Peja: 21 pts
Webber: 19 pts, 12 Reb
Bibby: 16 pts, 7 dimes
Miller: 12 pts, 9 Reb, 6 dimes


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Man, early Stinkage again, down 17-10


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Man, C-Webb couldn't throw a basketball in the ocean, same with Peja, it would clank off a rock by the shore and steer in the opposite direction, 2-12 combined.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lookin like another bad night from C-Webb...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 46
Rockets 38

Bibby: 16 pts
Peja: 11 pts
Miller: 7 pts, 5 Reb

Good 2nd quarter, hopefully no mental lapses in the 2nd half.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh Oh, T-Mac's catching fire, 3 straight 3's, 62-55 Kings


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bibby stepping up with a huge performance tonight. I was wondering where he was.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Man, we just can't hold on to leads, 93-93 heading to O.T. We need this win badly.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

its over:laugh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 101
Rockets 104

Bibby: 31 pts, 7 Reb, 7 dimes
Peja: 23 pts
Webber: 20 pts(9-26), 13 Reb, 7 dimes - (Save some shots for bibby and Peja)

Miller: 15 pts, 9 Reb, 4 dimes

We Suck........Bad


----------



## doctor_darko (Sep 29, 2004)

This is where you see the value of Divac. And the chemistry problems with C-Webb.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm all for trading somebody right now, I know it's early, but we aren't going anywhere right now.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> I'm all for trading somebody right now, I know it's early, but we aren't going anywhere right now.


its to early our first 3 games 3 road games vs playoff teams, if the team is around 2-6 i think its a sign that we need to do something


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> its to early our first 3 games 3 road games vs playoff teams, if the team is around 2-6 i think its a sign that we need to do something


I think thats where we're going. :nonono:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They'll be fine. There are still 79 games to go. The sky isn't falling


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score: Rockets 104, Kings 101


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, the sky is falling. Ask yourself one question? Are we looking to win an NBA Championship, or just make the playoffs for a round or 2 once again. Championship teams don't start 0-3, I DON'T CARE WHO THEY PLAY.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Yes, the sky is falling. Ask yourself one question? Are we looking to win an NBA Championship, or just make the playoffs for a round or 2 once again. Championship teams don't start 0-3, I DON'T CARE WHO THEY PLAY.


I agree with you SacTown16. I don't want only playoffs anymore. We've gotten plenty of that. I want an NBA CHAMPIONSHIP damn it. :upset:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacbee: Rockets beat Kings 104-101 in overtime 



> HOUSTON - Charlie Ward made two 3-pointers in overtime, Yao Ming scored 33 points, and the Houston Rockets rallied late for a thrilling 104-101 win over the Kings on Saturday night.
> 
> Tracy McGrady added 23 points in his Houston debut, giving Rockets fans their first glimpse of the inside-outside combination that many believe could replace Shaq and Kobe as the NBA's most dominant duo.
> 
> ...


NBA.com: Ming Helps Rockets Blast Off 



> HOUSTON, Nov. 6 (Ticker) -- *The last time the Sacramento Kings got off to this type of start, they were a lottery team.*
> 
> Sacramento lost each stop of the "Texas Triangle" to open the season. It last began 0-3 in the 1997-98 season, which ended with a 27-55 mark and a trip to the lottery. It has made the playoffs every season since.
> 
> he Kings also dropped three straight games in the regular season for the first time since January 2003.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings swept out of Texas: Sacramento stumbles home 0-3 after OT loss in Houston

Ailene Voisin: This night, Yao is the fire that makes Rockets burn


----------

